# Little Flame Work



## myingling (Dec 30, 2013)

2 titanium's I got done up ,,,
Flamed Ash and Flamed Osage

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 30, 2013)

Those are super cool.

Ray


----------



## TMAC (Dec 30, 2013)

Man those look good. Where do you get your titanium?


----------



## myingling (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks

Chad Hutcheson (Stumpy) not sure if you deal with him but got cheapest prices around for pot call surfaces great to deal with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 30, 2013)

Those are nice but are you sure you are allowed to say Flamed Ash?????

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 30, 2013)

Great looking calls!


----------



## ghost1066 (Dec 30, 2013)

Always liked your flamed Osage but I think I like the ash more. Stumpy does have what you need. I quit going to the roost but I guess there are other ways to find Chad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 30, 2013)

Very cool on both accounts


----------



## myingling (Dec 30, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Those are nice but are you sure you are allowed to say Flamed Ash?????


 LOL I think I will be ok ,,, I always liked good lookin piece of Flamed Ash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 30, 2013)

The easiest way to get ahold of Chad is to email him [email protected]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluedot (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice calls and I second that Stumpy is the man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bald9eagle (Jan 1, 2014)

You put a torch to 'em while they are on the lathe? I've got a big ash that has been down for a couple years in the back yard that I need to cut into!


----------



## myingling (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks

me I just use a plumbers torch and iam holding them in my hand that way you know its not getting to hot and on all my flamed calls as soon as I flame I take scotch brite pad soaked with teak and rub it in the heat suks it right up let set a day then sanding sealer and spar


----------



## dbroswoods (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice looking pots Mike!!!!

Mark


----------

